# Sexing Ackies



## Evil_Birdy (May 23, 2018)

So I never really bothered with trying to sex my ackie when I first got him and he was really tiny, but I pulled him out for a bath today because he was shedding and I thought "hey, why not?" and googled ackie sexing. While me and my family refer to Bertie with male pronouns, I'd previously reckoned that he was a she, because I'd never seen any hemipenal plugs. He also used to push his cloaca out and/or defecate when I first started handling him as a hatchling, but he never everted his hemepenes. 

However for the first time today I had a real close look around his cloaca and there were little tiny bunches of spurs and I was quite curious if that indicated he was male and - yes I'm pretty certain he is!



This first picture is from Danny Brown's Guide to Australian Monitors, and shows Linear para-cloacal spur clusters on an ackie.

And here is a picture of my ackie, Bertie's spurs.



It might seem silly, and there are way more experienced monitor keepers out there who would have no trouble at all, but I guess I'm just really excited to know that he is, in fact, a he, and I hope that this can help out any other novice ackie keepers! 

Have a good day!


----------

